# 7.1 Headphones Not Working



## xcescxa (Sep 13, 2021)

So i got my 7.1 headphones and i plug in some jacks i know how to set it up because it was already, but it wont let me adjust center channel or subwoofer, or any other channel. Also in jack info it only shows left and right. But all channels are working. Please help i really dont want to deal with this shit. All channels work in the third image.

I Also have alc892. The headphones are razer tiamat 7.1. I also know the channels are working because before i didnt have a center in a game, and now i hear it. Plus i have obs which lets me see which channels are being used. I might have to factory reinstall but that is clearly not the issue. The forth image is the audio panel and i know i didn't plug all them in because i still am but all jacks are correct, i used the manual that came with the headphones.

Please help. i dont even use upmix, and games still have the center channel working even though in obs it says left and right are being used.
PLEASE HELP. 6th image is the upmix.

Also i have this as my main. which lets me adjust channels and it works but the realtek one doesn't.

Anyone?

Yall viewing but not replying


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 13, 2021)

I do understand that you are requesting for help, but you need to correct your tone.
"rn!" is no speaking tone; no one is required to help you.

For some help though, it seems you are using a modded driver; I think it would be better that you post your request for help on the modded driver's thread.


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 13, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> I do understand that you are requesting for help, but you need to correct your tone.
> "rn!" is no speaking tone; no one is required to help you.
> 
> For some help though, it seems you are using a modded driver; I think it would be better that you post your request for help on the modded driver's thread.


wdym im desperate for help. I dont see a problem.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 13, 2021)

Saw that thread name change. Asking nicely over "help right now" is how you get help. That's what City was explaining.


IrishCrispy said:


> wdym im desperate for help. I dont see a problem.


Otherwise, are you using legit drivers or modded?


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 13, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Saw that thread name change. Asking nicely over "help right now" is how you get help. That's what City was explaining.
> 
> Otherwise, are you using legit drivers or modded?


im using modded

btw they work. Its something else. im using them rn.

See. its just its not showing other jacks.

Btw I couldn't stop laughing from joy because it was way better than stereo. but anyway I've had everything already setup since obs audio channel tracking, and seeing what settings I click do.
its just realtek thinks im using left and right only

Anyone.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 13, 2021)

Are you bypassing the Audio Control Unit if using the Tiamat V2 detailed here: https://www2.razer.com/eu-en/gaming-audio/razer-tiamat-71-v2  ?

How about a picture of how the cables/connectors are plugged into the IO at the rear of the mainboard and or ACU? It seems you're using just two connections, green and blue. Which is all it seems you have.

As per the third picture and your MB's support page, your mainboard doesn't physically support 7.1 surround sound, even though its listed as a feature it would be "fake" processed 7.1 not true physical 7.1 audio. That requires more connections that you have available. It should still work digitally, but it would do that even on standard stereo headphones from what I've gathered, I don't use that audio processing however.





__





						A320M-A PRO MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global
					






					www.msi.com
				













Green = Stereo Output (Standard)
Pink = Mic (Standard)
Black = Rear Channels
Orange = Subwoofer/Center
Blue = Input can be reconfigured for side/additional channels on some chipsets.

So, the hardware on your board doesn't support the full capacity you want to use those headphones at physically, so the Realtek might struggle or totally fail to let you manage those additional channel levels since all it can do is virtual processing, and Realtek isn't the greatest at good audio software IMHO.

I am not more familiar with that headset, but maybe the V1 and/or V2 control units can drive the additional channels with only a basic setup? If so, that'd be something the Realtek software might struggle with since it can't physically assign those channels to a connection that doesn't really exist. Seeing you have no orange port assignable as a Subwoofer/Center channel on your mainboard to hook the actual connector to, you won't have a level gain function in those drivers. 

If you want it to work correctly, at least from what I have found initially, you'll want to provide appropriate physical connection to achieve your true desired result of level control and true output. In this case for you, that might mean an add-in sound card with the appropriate number of connections. The end result of that would likely be a better audio experience with more control.

I'd be curious to see how its working on the other system you mention, is it hooked up the exact same way? Same Realtek chipset and drivers? Different? Dedicated sound card? The more clear details you provide the better.

Lastly, I modified your topic title to be more appropriate to your actual need here. Please use better titles in the future. Everyone's issue is their most important one, but useful topic titles get more attention.


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 13, 2021)

Kursah said:


> Are you bypassing the Audio Control Unit if using the Tiamat V2 detailed here: https://www2.razer.com/eu-en/gaming-audio/razer-tiamat-71-v2  ?
> 
> How about a picture of how the cables/connectors are plugged into the IO at the rear of the mainboard and or ACU? It seems you're using just two connections, green and blue. Which is all it seems you have.
> 
> ...


none of these actually helped because it is completely working thank you for responding! , i just want it to show the jacks in the realtek. and have it also let me change volume on the individual ones like my creative one. the realtek goes into the creative.

nice nobody can help epic.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 14, 2021)

What @Kursah said, a single 3.5mm pin can only carry left and right channels, or you need a special matrix at either end, and that sort of technology is redundant.
In modern terms you now have software processing the audio to mimic 7.1 or 5.1 channels, before it reaches the audio pin.

In terms of single connector, USB, HDMI and SPDIF* can carry multichannel audio, my Z906 has a headphone port, it will downmix even 5.1 DTS Surround.

*SPDIF @ 1,152 total aggregates can actually do up to 8 x 96khz (or 6x 192khz), but almost all OEM's limit their SPDIF support.


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> What @Kursah said, a single 3.5mm pin can only carry left and right channels, or you need a special matrix at either end, and that sort of technology is redundant.
> In modern terms you now have software processing the audio to mimic 7.1 or 5.1 channels, before it reaches the audio pin.
> 
> In terms of single connector, USB, HDMI and SPDIF* can carry multichannel audio, my Z906 has a headphone port, it will downmix even 5.1 DTS Surround.
> ...


restarted my pc lol and it now shows they are being used, but its still left and right. i dont get why it still is. does the left and right mean all the channels that are on left or all channels on right idk.







maybe it's supposed to do that? is it like this for you guys?
btw for the second image i clicked the balance for Realtek HD Audio output, and it only shows left and right even though in jack info i have other channels.
nvm idk when playing a 7.1 test file it works and when i lower center volume it lowers it, so im guessing its normal but idk why it doesnt show all of them in the hd audio output instead.

nice nvm everything is working how it should be, i just needed to restart my pc to get all of them in jack info. i was also right the left and right balance for the realtek hd is for every channel on left and every channel on right. below is where i change the volume for the channels individual channels.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 14, 2021)

Seems then the issue is solved then, right?


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 14, 2021)

yes its solved, all i need to do now is buy cable extenders to use the side channels and the mic, and plug them into the front. also I'm using my dts upmix since everything isn't 7.1 firefox seems to be the only 7.1 browser that works with my upmix that doesn't need any additional flags enabled. so I'm using that



CityCultivator said:


> Seems then the issue is solved then, right?


the only problem is that the rear channels dont feel surround like, but thats maybe because i have no virtualization

Anyway thx everyone nothing was actually the problem i just needed to reset my pc. Guess this discussion can be closed


----------

